# Southeastern Goat and Sheep Seminar



## carolinagirl (Feb 1, 2012)

http://southerngoatproducers.org/

Anyone besides me going?  They are teaching FAMACHA there.  I am looking forward to it! 

(cross posting this in goats)


----------



## greenbean (Feb 1, 2012)

I might be going, but I'm not sure yet!


----------

